# Show your SureFire Porcupine



## bound (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope you guys enjoy showing your porcupines to let everyone know how many we got! SUREFIRE preferred, but others also welcome, your put in are more then appreciated！
L6PP[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]A04699[FONT=&#23435]、[/FONT]A04895
L2PP[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]A113741
L2PP[FONT=&#23435]（[/FONT]Stainless steel[FONT=&#23435]）：[/FONT]A17350
U2PP[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]A06424
U2PP[FONT=&#23435]（[/FONT]Stainless steel[FONT=&#23435]）：[/FONT]A11827
A2PP[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]A01225
[FONT=&#23435]









[/FONT]


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 2, 2012)

Porcupine lights...
Do they suppose to act as weapons? Tho im not stabbing or wrecking people with these (Well if they got confiscate by the polices... its gonna hurt)


----------

